# Potomac Muskie? What am I doing wrong?!



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

I've been fishing the potomac river near Harpers Ferry WV. My brother and I have been chasing muskies in our kayak all throughout August. We've been throwing Super Shad Raps, Big inline spinners (Double cowgirls and what not) and have even tried some live blue gill. But I can't for the sake of me get one in my kayak. Some people say they have no problem catching them all throughout the year, and others say August is way too warm for them and they just hunker down and chill. I know where we're fishing at they're there. My brother saw a guy pull one out earlier in the summer and another friend of mine saw someone else get one too. I've definitely done my fair share of researching but a lot of the muskie fishing tips out there on the internet are more directed towards big lake fishing. Around what water temp will they turn back on? What lures have worked for you (i think my next choice will be Depth Raiders)? Any tips would be helpful! I need to cross this fish off my list!


----------



## BIGAGOTUM (Apr 24, 2012)

Well they say thats the fish of 1000 cast, how many cast have u done lol. Just joking I've never fished for them but everything I've read say colder water temps


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Try focusing on area where a creek enters the river. Also try the downstream end of small islands, and if it's near where a creek enters the river it's even better 

When possible beach the kayak and fish the shore when you find an island.

Never caught one myself, but knew some folks, and had a guy in my small boat catch one on a deep diving crank bait ... met one guy who caught 50+ of them on the Schuykill in Chester County PA, and he said those fish came on many thousands of casts over a few decades.


----------



## jigmeister (Feb 23, 2013)

Water temps are very high right now. Trust me, when the water cools, they will become more active. They are hunkering down right now in the deepest pools.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes that's what I've heard about the water temps. Latest in the summer they're really active is mid julyish. I think my next approach is going to be trolling some long depth raider/grandma style lures. I just can't really find any definitive answer on the Internet as to what the magic water temp is for them to turn back on.


----------



## Sega (Jan 8, 2013)

And what's a little more frustrating is I know I've put in my 1000 casts at this point lol.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I see a lot of "hard" lures mentioned but no plastics. Try the larger Slug-Go's, Bass Assasins, or other plastics. Might not last as long but when they are worked topwater (walk the dog style) they kill!

Sandcrab


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

My only catch occured while trolling unexpectedly. A big storm was rolling in and I was paddling like hell with my spinner bait still in the water. The rod dipped hard and fish on!! BTW it was a tandem spinner with a colorado and willow leaf blade (mix and match blades work!) found in one of my fathers tackle boxes.


----------

